# Tandem options



## CARBON110

who makes nice tandems?

lets have it - the tandem show down


----------



## HIMEHEEM

Co-motion


----------



## danl1

CARBON110 said:


> who makes nice tandems?
> 
> lets have it - the tandem show down


http://www.thetandemlink.com/tandems.html#anchor1145574


----------



## TWB8s

How nice are we talkin'? Santana, Comotion and if you don't mind off the rack you could have a Cannondale or a Trek. There's lots to choose from.


----------



## GerryR

Rodgriquez


----------



## CARBON110

I'm looking for options or recommendations

the nicest one i've seen is 7 bikes tandem

but a little more than i want to spend

ive never been on a tandem

this is for me and my wife


----------



## JohnStonebarger

CARBON110 said:


> ive never been on a tandem
> 
> this is for me and my wife


Any chance you could rent one to see how you like it? You might save yourself a lot of money...

On a related note, used tandems are often available at a steep discount -- very possibly from couples who hadn't tried it before they bought one.


----------



## TWB8s

CARBON110 said:


> but a little more than i want to spend
> 
> ive never been on a tandem
> 
> this is for me and my wife


So how much do you want to spend? You've admitted to never having ridden a tandem so do you think it's a good idea to buy a new one much less a custom?

What are the sizes of bike you and your wife ride?

How often do you realistically expect to share a ride with your wife? (is your girlfriend the same size:thumbsup: )

Does it need to have 700c wheels or could 26" wheels work? Drop bars or straight bars?

Here's my tandem story over in the Tandem forum  (I think you'll get more traffic here)

If I had to purchase a tandem, I'd want something nice for us but I wouldn't buy new. We ride a lot, but I prefer to ride without her. I say that having never ridden with her on a tandem, so ask me again at the end of the year. If I wanted to find a tandem, I'd look on eBay (like this Santana) or at our LBS's. We have an LBS that has a showroom just for tandems (even if it shares the space with recumbants) Again, if I was looking for a new model, I'd try to find a close-out Trek T-1000. I think Trek stopped making tandems last year, and they may have unsold units available. Cannondale makes the Road Tandem 3. It looks to be spec'd a little better than the Trek and I think is a bit more money out the door. 
Trek T200 ebay
26" Tandem ebay

A Raleigh on ebay

An older Trek T-50 on eBay which has a frame similar to the T-200 we have.


----------



## buck-50

Craigslist in spring will usually net you a tandem, cheap.

We picked up a used santana sovereign for about $500 a couple years ago. 

Rent one and try it out if you can. If not, buy a used one cheap.


----------



## buck-50

Oh, one other thing- if you're buying a used tandem and they have a tandem carrier for your rack, BUY IT! Don't be and idiot and say "how often am I going to need to carry this thing anywhere?" 

Ask me how I leaned this. 

Tandem carriers are expensive as hell. And unless you drive something huge, they're pretty difficult to fit into your trunk.


----------



## TWB8s

buck-50 said:


> Oh, one other thing- if you're buying a used tandem and they have a tandem carrier for your rack, BUY IT! Don't be and idiot and say "how often am I going to need to carry this thing anywhere?"
> 
> Ask me how I leaned this.
> 
> Tandem carriers are expensive as hell. And unless you drive something huge, they're pretty difficult to fit into your trunk.


+1 :thumbsup:


----------



## dualpivot

CARBON110 said:


> who makes nice tandems?
> 
> lets have it - the tandem show down



Rans.


----------



## CARBON110

duuh 

great ideas all, thanks for the suggestions buck-50 and thanks for the thoughtfulness TWB

you're both absolutely right, we should totally rent one and see how she likes it haha why the hell didn't i think of that? I know I'll love it! 

i will stalk craigslist regardless,

thinking more about it i will be able to use it years from now with my daughter so this is a must


----------



## CARBON110

JohnStonebarger said:


> Any chance you could rent one to see how you like it? You might save yourself a lot of money...
> 
> On a related note, used tandems are often available at a steep discount -- very possibly from couples who hadn't tried it before they bought one.


great idea!

I know the LBS has them for rent

thanks!


----------



## TWB8s

dualpivot said:


> Rans.


nice for a lawn chair


----------



## MB1

I've ridden most brands (not Rans) for good distances.

We are very happy with our full carbon WSBS and carbon/ti Santana (although I'm thinking these would be the last tandems I would suggest for someone who hasn't ridden one yet-the brands are great but buying the most expensive model for your first go around ain't wise).


----------



## PMC

We (Wife and I) bought a Cannondale road tandem last summer and it's been fantastic. The build kit is good enough for a first bike that the only thing I bothered changing out were the bars and stoker seatpost. I don't remember the model off hand but it's the disc brake version. Great bang for your buck and perfect first tandem IMO.

First ride on it for the season was last weekend and I still enjoy it as much as the day we brought it home. Wife loves it from the standpoint that no one ever has to wait for her and 50-80 mile rides are "easy" now.


----------



## UrbanPrimitive

MB1, I am officially green with envy. Not only a sweet bike, but a terribly sexy kayak as well. Good work!


----------



## rjtandem

Calfee


----------



## morryjg

You mention riding with your daughter. We just bought a Co-Motion Torpedo for that purpose. I can ride with either of my kids and within a matter of minutes adjust the stoker seat/bars to fit my wife. If you have a regular tandem riding with kids (unless your daughter is older....) will usually take a child stoker kit which is another set of cranks clamped onto the stoker seatpost.

Side note....We pick up our Co-Motion on Saturday!!! Can't wait. Pics will be posted.


----------



## ratfink74

For our tandem experience we borrowed one from a friend in our bike club. It wasn't a perfect fit but was close enuff. After 60 miles on it, we had to find one for ourselves. Ended up getting a used Santana Arriva off of an online classified.


----------



## jfmcgowan

Nice! Welcome to the tandem club! I'm glad it all worked out for you. My tandem purchase was one of my best cycling purchases ever.


----------



## steve_bcn

Nice tandems, congrats! I'm still looking for a tandem, but they're so expensive.


----------



## bobthib

If you have an Android smartphone, check out the craigsnotifica app. It allows you to monitor any number of craigs list markets for key words. I've got the fla markets set for "tandem" I get a hit about every other week. Most are old crappy schwinn comfort bikes, but buck-50 hit the lottery. So can you. Or I.


----------

